# Sprained paw??



## DA280ko (Nov 7, 2020)

Okay so I have a female 2 month old bunny, Luna, yesterday morning (Friday, 6th) she got her paw stuck in her cage and I don’t know if she sprained it or broke it, my mom is telling me that she sprained it but I want other’s opinions because I’m really worried about her, She’ll still walk around but she has her hind leg lifted, only her toes will touch ground, she’s on cage arrest right now, I know everyone is gonna say that I need to take her to the vet but I can’t afford it and my mom says the vet won’t do anything for the sprain, she’s still eating fine, she has had half of her regular helping of pellet food and a banana, I just want to be sure, it’s only been a good two days so far, I’ve had a rabbit before in which he fell and he also sprained his front paw, it healed within two or more weeks, I’m hoping it’s gonna be the same with Luna, I feel awful that I can’t take her to a vet, with the still eating but lifting leg when walking, is it a sprain? I have spent all day searching answers and reading threads but I’m not too sure, I’ve felt the paw and compared it to the other and it didn’t feel like any bones were out of place.(I’ve also came back to this post three times, being scared to post it.)


----------



## Lucas the Bun (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi, do you think you could show what her hind leg looks like ?


Ps. Don’t be scared, everyone on this forum joined to ask questions, so feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Lucas the Bun (Nov 8, 2020)

I have a couple helpful tips for you, 
1) Invest in a Cat Sized Litter Box, it will save you money as you only have to put the bedding in that one spot instead of the entire cage, plus it makes it easier for you to clean.

2) I highly recommend getting wood stove pellets they are much cheaper & do a great job at odor control.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/wood-fuel-pellets-40-lb
This bag lasts about a year changing once a week ($5.00)

3) X-pens are great at giving your bun space to run and binky
(+40 inches tall is ideal any less and Luna will likely jump over)

Bunny Binky & Zoomie: 

X-pen:








Midwest Black E-Coat Exercise Pen | Petco


Exercise and other physical activity are absolutely essential to keeping your dog healthy and happy. Midwest Exercise Pens are designed to offer your dog the space they need with the security you want.




www.petco.com


----------



## Lucas the Bun (Nov 8, 2020)

Healthy Bun Diet:


Thread Great Rabbit Resources to check out: 





My Favorite Rabbit Info Sources


I thought I'd just share some of my favorite rabbit info sources. 101 Rabbits YouTube Channel One of my favorite sources for rabbit info is 101 Rabbits. Haley covers a lot of different topics that are helpful for all bunny owners. https://www.youtube.com/c/101rabbits/videos Stormy Rabbits...




www.rabbitsonline.net


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 8, 2020)

Lucas the Bun said:


> Hi, do you think you could show what her hind leg looks like ?
> 
> 
> Ps. Don’t be scared, everyone on this forum joined to ask questions, so feel free to ask questions.


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 8, 2020)

Lucas the Bun said:


> Hi, do you think you could show what her hind leg looks like ?
> 
> 
> Ps. Don’t be scared, everyone on this forum joined to ask questions, so feel free to ask


-I had to take her out of her cage to take this picture, I’m really hoping she’s gonna be fine, I really hate that I can’t do much for her, if I think back to when my other rabbit sprained his front paw, he walked almost the same, but because it’s Luna’s hind leg it looks different. I have a video of her walking but you can’t send them here.-


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 8, 2020)

I’m still trying to figure out how this website works, I responded within the blue on top, I put a line through to separate.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 8, 2020)

Could you upload the video on Youtube so that you can share it here?

Your rabbit is probably in pain so I highly recommend getting some Metacam for the pain. Pain in rabbits can cause Gi-Stasis and you do not want your rabbit to go into stasis right now.


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 8, 2020)

Let me know if you find it okay.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 8, 2020)

Yeah, that does look sprained or fractured. You really need to get an x-ray of it. If you do not have the money for an appointment, call your vet and ask if they will let you pay off the bill over a set amount of time. Vets understand that appointments can be expensive and will sometimes let you pay a certain amount every week or month until the bill has been paid off.
Medirabbit (keep in mind, this site has pictures of surgeries).


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks for the help, I looked online and it doesn’t really say where I can get metacam, I’ll look in individual stores, but do you know anywhere it can be found? I will ask my mom about the vet, it’s just hard because I still have to depend on her for money and things like that, it’d be a lot easier if I had a job, which I’m working on but yeah, again thanks for the help  otherwise my mom would keep telling me it’s a sprain, but when Luna is walking the way she is, I don’t know, like I said in a previous thing above, my other rabbit walked the same almost but front paw and it did heal, sorry for the long paragraph I tend to over-worry and ramble a little.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 8, 2020)

You can get Metacam from Chewy.com, but you will need approval from a vet. Chewy will contact your vet for you to get approval if you let them know what vet you go to. 

I totally understand about the money issue! I'm only 14 and have to pay for everything for my rabbit. When Theo got stasis I spent so much at the vet and it took me forever to pay my mom back. Since then I have gotten some small jobs (cleaning and babysitting) to keep a couple of hundred dollars for vet visits.


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you! I’m probably gonna see how she is in a couple days, she’s generally relaxing and still eating a lot and wanting affection, my dad tells me that could be a sign that it’s only a sprain, which I know I posted this to see if it could be something else which I know it could still be, but he says I’m over analyzing this, as to how my other rabbit he says it’s the same ordeal just different area, I’m probably gonna just delete this because I think I should of just not posted this, I’m still gonna search stuff about this just knowing myself I’m overthinking like usual, -Joys of social anxiety- thanks for the help.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 8, 2020)

Please don't delete this thread! Your thread will help others who might be dealing with similar issues.


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 8, 2020)

Okay, I can’t anyways, but yeah, thanks again, you have been very helpful even though I can’t do those things for her at the moment.


----------



## CosyBunny (Nov 10, 2020)

Cosy had a similar issue but was walking almost normally. He jumped off my shoulder and caught his toe in the path - less of a serious issue though because the toe could have just been removed. We left it as it is and now he just has a wonky toe.
However your rabbit does look in pain and i would advise getting a vet appt anyway - you can always say no to treatment etc but at least they can just have a look at a lower cost.


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 10, 2020)

I’m gonna see how she is on Friday, she is eating everything I’m giving her and I’m told if she was in pain she’d be not eating, she is also using her paw to scratch although she still won’t walk on it. Thanks btw


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 10, 2020)

To add basically she’s acting the same as she was before the injury just lifting paw when walking, I momentarily forgot to type it within the other paragraph.


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 10, 2020)

Update: she is still acting the same before the injury, still not using her foot, I have noticed that one of her nails are bent, idk what that could mean, she seems to also favour it, I think it may be fractured or something, could that be why she’s not using it?


----------



## Lucas the Bun (Nov 10, 2020)

I would cover the area she fell in with some blankets.


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 10, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Lucas the Bun (Nov 10, 2020)

By one of her nails being bent, which way?


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## DA280ko (Nov 10, 2020)

Can you see it okay?


----------



## Lucas the Bun (Nov 10, 2020)

From my view it does’nt look bent or anything but you could just cut that area (being careful to not cut the quik)


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 10, 2020)

Okay thank you, I might do that tomorrow, I was gonna yesterday but her nail is still really short and I don’t think it’s the right time to cut any of them.


----------



## JBun (Nov 11, 2020)

Don't cut the nail further if it's already short. If it's not just the nail that's bent but the actual toe, that means it's broken and you'll need to take your bun to be seen by a knowledgeable rabbit vet so they can splint the foot and give your bun some pain medication. It's also important to ensure your bun continues to eat and drink normally, because rabbits in pain will often not eat well or may stop eating altogether, in which case your vet will need to give you syringe feeding mix and show you how to give it to your bun.





Rabbit Vets Near Me – House Rabbit Society







rabbit.org


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you for replying, she’s still eating the same amount as before injury and acting the same in general, she’s just not using the foot, I’m gonna hold off because I’m told it’s just a sprain, and also she isn’t in immediate pain, I can still touch all over her foot without her flinching. If I remember correctly my other rabbit thumper had the same injury excluded the toe and his paw healed at the same rate hers is, I am hoping it heals and that she’ll be okay.


----------



## DA280ko (Nov 22, 2020)

Just a update: She’s completely healed! She’s walking on it perfectly and running on it!! Thank you to everyone who responded!! ❤


----------



## Lenicialaya (Apr 26, 2021)

Omg same with my bunny I'm so scared


----------



## Lenicialaya (Apr 26, 2021)

DA280ko said:


> Just a update: She’s completely healed! She’s walking on it perfectly and running on it!! Thank you to everyone who responded!! ❤


Uhm did u take her to the vet or she healed by her self ? Pls respond id appreciate your effort to reply to my text


----------



## DA280ko (Apr 26, 2021)

Lenicialaya said:


> Uhm did u take her to the vet or she healed by her self ? Pls respond id appreciate your effort to reply to my text


She healed on her own, it's been months now and she's completely fine thankfully. I hope ur bunny is okay!!


----------



## DA280ko (Apr 26, 2021)

Lenicialaya said:


> Uhm did u take her to the vet or she healed by her self ? Pls respond id appreciate your effort to reply to my text


You could try posting about what happened and maybe someone could help figure out what's wrong and what to do? I don't have much expertise with this so I don't know if I'll be much help, when I first posted this I was terrified of the response, but everyone is really nice on here so I had nothing to worry about.


----------

